

Ask HN: Experience with "white label" licensing? - mindcrime

HN crew:<p>We have two potential partnership opportunities pending, both of which could involve an element of &quot;white label&quot; licensing, where we would license our product to a partner and have them sell it under their own brand name.   This is not something I&#x27;ve ever been in a position to negotiate before, and could use some help with understanding all the various parameters of such a deal and the implications.<p>If anyone here has been involved in deals of this nature before, and would be kind enough to share some of what you consider the &quot;high points&quot; to focus on, it would be greatly appreciated.  Or if someone is open to having an offline discussion by phone or email, that would be rad as well.
======
mindcrime
Working on answering my own question here, in the hopes that this may help
someone else down the road. Here's one article that argues against startups
going down the "white label" path:

[http://www.startupcfo.ca/2012/06/why-i-hate-white-
labeling-f...](http://www.startupcfo.ca/2012/06/why-i-hate-white-labeling-for-
startups/)

And another that takes a dim view of pure "white labeling" but suggests co-
branding as a valid option:

[http://davidcummings.org/2011/08/11/white-labeled-
software-s...](http://davidcummings.org/2011/08/11/white-labeled-software-
strategies-for-startups/)

